# Night time bridge tarpon fly



## justapedaller (Jan 21, 2012)

What should I be tying to throw at tarpon under bridges during the night? So far I've got a few ep baitfish in black/purple.. Anyone want to share? Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Throw anything that resembles a bait fish. Match the hatch as far as size and color. Title flow is the most important aspect . Which bridges are you targeting. I'm heading to the ramp now maybe I will see you out there.


----------



## Alex4188 (Mar 18, 2014)

I could see the tarpon laying side by side in the shadow of a local bridge. I threw every thing I had at them and they would just move out of the way of the fly. I tied on a black/ purple and got a fish the very next cast, and one the cast after that. Caught  my 1st decent sized tarpon  on fly and my 6th that night all on black and purple EP and toads. Use a small EP or reg size tarpon toad in bl/pu for the tarpon and tie some real big wide profile bl/pu flies also for some HUGE snook under the bridges


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

This is great example to start with.  3/0 ep fiber baitfish.  Tarpon are usually not picky eaters.  If the fly is in the right spot at the right time they eat.  

Here's another of my favorites for the picky fish that are visible.    A much smaller profile resembling a shrimp pattern.  Call this one the "Efly". 
Hope this helps.  And maybe the old timer bob can chime in as well.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We've been hammering the night fish now for weeks... They're eating flies and DOA shrimp every night for us. Recently some of our "babies" (usually between 20 and 40lbs) have been a bit bigger... a few all the way to 100lbs +.... and sitting under one bridge or other with bad intentions....

As far as flies go all we ever use is a simple white tarpon fly in size 1/0 or 2/0 on an 8 or 9wt rod... The real secret is simply how you go about it.... If you can you definitely want to hook up with a guide or amateur that does a lot of night fishing. You'll learn more in one evening than you will in months on your own.... On my last night booking, local angler Mike Sutton brought his 11 and 13yr old sons out for their first taste... Each got a fish, one 30 the other 60lbs (and of course the youngest got the biggest fish..). The 13 yr old tossed flies but we never succeeded (that night every fish was on light spin -10lb line with a short trace of 40lb fluoro) with a DOA shrimp...

My first time fishing the night scene was the winter of 1972.... and the babies are there every night on a falling tide during both the winter and summer shrimp runs..... and have been for years and years....


----------



## justapedaller (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen, good stuff.

Capt E, I'm in jax but am thinking of taking a trip south so if you ever need company let me know and I'll trailer up and head your way..

Capt lemaymiami, with all due respect I've seen your flies and the word "simple" has never crossed my mind looking at them.. thanks for the input!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In this case simple is pretty accurate. The fly is called the Night Fly and I may have done a hundred dozen or more for local shops over the years... Here's a pic or two


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bob, where can I buy some of the Night Flys...direct from you?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Direct from me - but I won't be filling any orders until mid-May. I'm fishing five to ten days straight at a time now now without any days off and can barely keep myself in flies....

My next available booking isn't until 23 April...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> The real secret is simply how you go about it....  If you can you definitely want to hook up with a guide or amateur that does a lot of night fishing.  You'll  learn more in one evening than you will in months on your own....


Well said.


----------

